# Port forwarding in Virtualbox



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an O2 router and can log in to it but not sure how to forward port to allow me to use AceStream through Virtualbox. Can anyone please help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.o2help.co.uk/router-port-forwarding/


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help but the side links are different to my router. "New Game or Application" are not there.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Without stating exactly the model you have, and/or the firmware version, next to impossible to give any other details.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is an O2 supplied router. The only information I can see is as below:

This explains it better it is the one without the picture. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_wireless_box
It is a White Tomson. O2 wireless box 5
The name on the top is Technicolor 
SN CP1142VF4CA
Network Name O2wireless ID6D17

Hope this helps.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Seems that model is a pain to do advanced things: http://forums.thinkbroadband.com/multiuser/4223889-o2s-tg582n-modemrouter-port-forwarding-issue.html

Here are a few links to try. Even though they are newer models, your's should be similar.

http://www.wikihow.com/Set-Up-Port-Forwarding-on-a-SpeedTouch-585-v6


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have got to the stage in the graphic attached. How do I proceed from here? How do I switch it on or is it automatic?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't say for 100% sure since ever router is different, but usually the screen before this one, or a general overview page should have an option to enable or disable port forwarding.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It says I need to assign to a device but not sure how or what that means? I click AceStream see graphic and it takes me to the second graphic (cannot upload) but clicking config at top right does nothing, almost as if it thinks I want to create another one. Can you please help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Usually this means the IP of the machine on your network you want these routed to. (so the computer you want to watch the stream on)

I can't say on your software, but usually the IP number is sufficient in this field.
If not, there is likely a section to assign a name to an IP address and you would use that name then.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I did what you said but no joy with AceStream it pre buffers runs for a few seconds and then starts prebuffering again.
Looks like I will have to admit defeat. Maybe Sopcast will start english streams again or Flash will improve. Thanks for trying anyway.


----------

